# Spring Fling - Murfreesboro, TN 4/22/12



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

This is the next event I'll be able to make, and I won't be at the following week's show in Lebanon. Who's coming out?

I tore apart my hatch a couple of nights ago to redo the rear...it's getting there. Here's a few shots for the heck of it. It's about 65% or so complete.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Spring Fling - Murfreesboro, TN*

Whats the date?


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Spring Fling - Murfreesboro, TN*

Title edit to reflect date...mods, if you could add the date to the title that shows on the forum page that would rock. Thanks!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Spring Fling - Murfreesboro, TN*

Yo Dave. I'll be there AND I will be entering! ? Not sure of the class I'll be in. I just spent 16 hours straight trying to get my truck ready. I am dead on my feet right now. I just have a few cosmetic things to address and tune. I am not good at tuning but will have to figure it out before the show.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

(I made a title change to the thread, not just your post.)


I should be able to make it out to hear some systems this time around.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm going to try to be there, ready or not...


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I want to hear the Monte after all the work you've done lately. Once I finish my truck my Monte is next.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Spring Fling - Murfreesboro, TN*



bigbubba said:


> Yo Dave. I'll be there AND I will be entering! ? Not sure of the class I'll be in. I just spent 16 hours straight trying to get my truck ready. I am dead on my feet right now. I just have a few cosmetic things to address and tune. I am not good at tuning but will have to figure it out before the show.


Well done! See you all there!

I'm about 70% done with my hatch now...I wasn't happy with any of my previous wire routing so I ripped it all out and re-did it...much better now. I might even be listening to it tonight...


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

millerlyte said:


> I'm going to try to be there, ready or not...


I hope you can make it for sure...maybe you can drag some other Georgians up here with you!

I have my hatch all reassembled finally...need to see an upholsterer about how to do my floor panel, but apart from that I'm diggin' it. I knew that I had to work hard to try to get that Phat Install trophy away from Gil, so I worked pretty hard on it


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

I hate it, but I won't be making this one. My wife has a shower that day and needs the Murano. I'll be dropping her off (and picking her up) and I'll be working on the install at my parents house in the downtime. So I suppose I'll be there in spirit. Right now I've got my sights on the Florence show being the next one I make. 

Hate that I'll miss some new cars and retuned cars, but such is life.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

pionkej said:


> I hate it, but I won't be making this one. My wife has a shower that day and needs the Murano. I'll be dropping her off (and picking her up) and I'll be working on the install at my parents house in the downtime. So I suppose I'll be there in spirit. Right now I've got my sights on the Florence show being the next one I make.
> 
> Hate that I'll miss some new cars and retuned cars, but such is life.


Hey, sorry to hear it for sure. I've got some tuning work to do after my whole-hatch re-do (you inspired me  ) because my sub is lower and louder now in the new box, but I'm looking forward to it. I was hoping you'd be there to hear it, but it will wait for next time.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

dietDrThunder said:


> I hope you can make it for sure...maybe you can drag some other Georgians up here with you!
> 
> I have my hatch all reassembled finally...need to see an upholsterer about how to do my floor panel, but apart from that I'm diggin' it. I knew that I had to work hard to try to get that Phat Install trophy away from Gil, so I worked pretty hard on it


Dave I hate you, that's MY trophy forever and ever and always and you can't have it!:laugh:


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

pimpndahoz said:


> Dave I hate you, that's MY trophy forever and ever and always and you can't have it!:laugh:


Are you coming to the show?


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

I dunno man, I wanted to redo my trunk install before the next one, got my doors sealed Sunday but not a huge improvement. And anyways it's in friggin Tennessee again, ugh!! We'll see.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

pimpndahoz said:


> I dunno man, I wanted to redo my trunk install before the next one, got my doors sealed Sunday but not a huge improvement. And anyways it's in friggin Tennessee again, ugh!! We'll see.


Come on Gil. Even I'm entering this time. No "Phat Spectator" award for me this time. I'm not going to be anything to worry about but I gotta start sometime.

If I had had a house, I'd say come a day early and I'd help you do something with that trunk.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

pimpndahoz said:


> I dunno man, I wanted to redo my trunk install before the next one, got my doors sealed Sunday but not a huge improvement. And anyways it's in friggin Tennessee again, ugh!! We'll see.





bigbubba said:


> Come on Gil. Even I'm entering this time. No "Phat Spectator" award for me this time. I'm not going to be anything to worry about but I gotta start sometime.
> 
> If I had had a house, I'd say come a day early and I'd help you do something with that trunk.


I have a house, a garage, and a spare room. Come on Saturday and we'll make a weekend out of it. I have a dremel and several large hammers...I'm sure we'll come up with something. Bubba can come over too (bring the Sawzall).


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

dietDrThunder said:


> I have a house, a garage, and a spare room. Come on Saturday and we'll make a weekend out of it. *I have a dremel and several large hammers*...I'm sure we'll come up with something. Bubba can come over too (bring the Sawzall).


:laugh: That's funny.

That's awesome to offer that up. I would offer to help work on it at my apartment but the traffic through there is getting a little suspect as of late. I have to go elsewhere to work on my own vehicles because of that.  I have no problem helping out, more than happy to.


----------



## crispin (May 23, 2011)

can you give the info on where it is, does it cost money to just come and check it out, and how many people show up?
I tried searching for that info and could not find it.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

crispin said:


> can you give the info on where it is, does it cost money to just come and check it out, and how many people show up?
> I tried searching for that info and could not find it.


http://www.mecacaraudio.com

It's free unless you are competing. the number of people varies, but there are more SPL folks than SQL folks. Come check it out!


----------



## crispin (May 23, 2011)

ok thanks - I will come and check it out.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

dietDrThunder said:


> I have a house, a garage, and a spare room. Come on Saturday and we'll make a weekend out of it. I have a dremel and several large hammers...I'm sure we'll come up with something. Bubba can come over too (bring the Sawzall).


Thank you for the offer Dave, but I dunno man that's alot of work to get done in one day, specially for two newbies with dremels, LOL. Let me talk to the wife and see what she thinks, I mean even if I left here at 9am Saturday I wouldn't get there till 3 or 4 I think.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

pimpndahoz said:


> Thank you for the offer Dave, but I dunno man that's alot of work to get done in one day, specially for two newbies with dremels, LOL. Let me talk to the wife and see what she thinks, I mean even if I left here at 9am Saturday I wouldn't get there till 3 or 4 I think.


You forgot about the hammers...


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

things and plans have changed...i will be there as a casual observer.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

Ugh...I've talked to 2 upholstery places and neither is interested in fixin' up my floor panel. I need to find someone who does custom work for street rods or whatever. The guys I talked to seemed to be focused on OEM repair and new convertible tops. I need someone who will look at it, and say 'ya I think I have some ideas on how to make this pretty slick' or whatever.

Any hints from the locals?


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

What are looking at doing to it?


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

I cut holes (that aren't entirely straight) in my OEM floor panel so that the sub and amps would be flush (roughly) with it. I just want it squared up and upholstered nicely. I am not a good craftsman when it comes to that kind of thing, and I want it to look good.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Sent you a pm.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

dietDrThunder said:


> I cut holes (that aren't entirely straight) in my OEM floor panel so that the sub and amps would be flush (roughly) with it. I just want it squared up and upholstered nicely. I am not a good craftsman when it comes to that kind of thing, and I want it to look good.


Oh and since I'm on the DIY forum, I did all of the other work myself (built that box etc...see pics at start of thread). It's just this particular aspect of it that I need an assist with. I'd attempt it myself a few times, but the panel is $150 or something from teh dealer, so it's an expensive lesson. Hell, I already cut (butchered?) the holes in it and stripped the carpet


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

lol. They say measure twice, cut once. I've done that plenty and still cut the wrong size!

I don't think you want that kind of help


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll be there, probably still with an unfinished trunk.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey, the more the merrier!


----------



## orion1998_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

i'll be there...back on the dark side.will try to get some type of sq install this summer


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't suppose anybody knows who will be judging?


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

millerlyte said:


> I don't suppose anybody knows who will be judging?


I think that might be anyones guess. With a few stories I've heard, you won't know what judges or how many will be at any given contest. Some don't show, competitors get volunteered to judge when they originaly came to compete...


----------



## orion1998_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

pretty sure its steve


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Steve Cook? Steve Stern?


----------



## orion1998_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

the commish steve stern


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

Anyone else coming? I'll be there fo sho!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Well Dave, I've been out in the truck for the last 2 hours with my coffee, tuning and getting high. I'll be there whether I'm ready or not.

By, getting high, I had to use some contact cement to attach some material to my amp tray and well....the fumes can be a little overwelming.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

Sent you a PM...


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

dietDrThunder said:


> I cut holes (that aren't entirely straight) in my OEM floor panel so that the sub and amps would be flush (roughly) with it. I just want it squared up and upholstered nicely. I am not a good craftsman when it comes to that kind of thing, and I want it to look good.


I just re-read this, and before another absurd controversy breaks out...by 'floor' I meant the removable panel that covers the spare tire well on the hatch, not the actual floor of the car.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

good luck tomorrow, guys!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

dietDrThunder said:


> I just re-read this, and before another absurd controversy breaks out...by 'floor' I meant the removable panel that covers the spare tire well on the hatch, not the actual floor of the car.


You know that's gonna put you in the Extreme class don't you?


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

bigbubba said:


> You know that's gonna put you in the Extreme class don't you?


:laugh:



Will there by any chance be coffee available at the show? I'm gonna need some.... :dead:


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

millerlyte said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Will there by any chance be coffee available at the show? I'm gonna need some.... :dead:


There is a gas station on the corner that has pretty ok coffee.

BTW sq folks will want to park on the other end of the building, as in towards the front of the building, so as to avoid da booms.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

So guys, how was the show?


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

A good time was had by all. Bubba entered his truck and did well...very nice install hes done on that, and it sounds good too. Grayson and Ally were there too, as well as the dude who owns Linear Power and two other guys (I am horrible with names)...one with a ridiculous sounding gold Dodge truck and one with a ridiculous sounding black diesel quad cab Chevy truck. Kirk also showed up to hang out for a few minutes in the TL.

I think everyone had a good time, with the possible exception of at the very end of the day, Grayson let the smoke out of one of his amps...but he seemed to take it in stride.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

dietDrThunder said:


> I think everyone had a good time, with the possible exception of at the very end of the day, Grayson let the smoke out of one of his amps...but he seemed to take it in stride.


Spoiler alert : he cried like a *****.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

what happened? did the mosconi take him out?...


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

He did it all by himself this time.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Messing with a different amp. Some wire touched the wrong spot. Poof


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

millerlyte said:


> Spoiler alert : he cried like a *****.


Now that is worth some points!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Come on guys. Laugh at me cause I forgot to swap the phase on my sub amp. Not because my trunk now smells like electrical smoke.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, I must say my first show was a humbling experience. I thought my system sounded pretty good , and then it was judged. If anything it validated what I already knew, I know nothing about tuning. I had a good time at the show chatting with everyone and all but on the way home I became more and more pissed. Pissed at nobody but myself. I do not handle failure well and this is an area that will be addressed. If I had spent as much time on my tuning that I did on the install I think I would have done better, score wise. 

The next show I will be going to will be Steve's show in Florence in a couple weeks. I am going to take all of next week off from work to focus on nothing but tuning, and fixing the door speaker slapping against the door panel. Hopefully I will get a most improved award if anything.


----------



## crispin (May 23, 2011)

My girlfriend and I stopped by for a bit.
I had wanted to be able to see and hear a few SQ geared systems.
I did get to hear a few (3) setups but they were all SPL type setups
When I was there many of the cars were lined up to be judged so I did not get to see any of those.
My girlfriend kept saying how she would like to compete in the future which I thought was pretty cool.

bigbubba - which car was yours?


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

crispin said:


> My girlfriend and I stopped by for a bit.
> I had wanted to be able to see and hear a few SQ geared systems.
> I did get to hear a few (3) setups but they were all SPL type setups
> When I was there many of the cars were lined up to be judged so I did not get to see any of those.
> ...


I had the black F-150 Harley Davidson truck. All the SQ vehicles were parked towards the parking lot entrance.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

crispin said:


> My girlfriend and I stopped by for a bit.
> I had wanted to be able to see and hear a few SQ geared systems.
> I did get to hear a few (3) setups but they were all SPL type setups
> When I was there many of the cars were lined up to be judged so I did not get to see any of those.
> ...


Next time just ask...folks are happy to demo their cars. After all, if we didn't want to share/show off, we'd be at home and not at a show 

Also, in general the SQ crowd will all be gathered in one remote-ish area. That's because the SPL cars are so loud that it's about impossible to hear your own car even when you're in it, if you're near one of those Earth-orbit-altering machines.


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

strakele said:


> Messing with a different amp. Some wire touched the wrong spot. Poof


man,that sucks...seeing a $400 (or more) amp go up in smoke might have brought a tear to my eye too, especially if it was my amp and my fault...

sorry i did not make it after all i enjoyed my self a little much saturday at the football game, my head was not cooperating sunday. i was a wuss.


----------



## crispin (May 23, 2011)

dietDrThunder said:


> Next time just ask...folks are happy to demo their cars. After all, if we didn't want to share/show off, we'd be at home and not at a show
> 
> Also, in general the SQ crowd will all be gathered in one remote-ish area. That's because the SPL cars are so loud that it's about impossible to hear your own car even when you're in it, if you're near one of those Earth-orbit-altering machines.



Everyone I talked to was super friendly and showed us their system, I was just saying I did not see any SQ cars as I did not wonder away from the area close to where the judging was taking place. 

We plan on going to the event at the same place on May 20th so if any of you guys are going to be at that one i would love to see your setup.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

crispin said:


> Everyone I talked to was super friendly and showed us their system, I was just saying I did not see any SQ cars as I did not wonder away from the area close to where the judging was taking place.


If you're at a show and looking for SQ cars, it's a safe bet you can make your way towards the only cars that aren't flashy.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

bigbubba said:


> Well, I must say my first show was a humbling experience. I thought my system sounded pretty good , and then it was judged. If anything it validated what I already knew, I know nothing about tuning. I had a good time at the show chatting with everyone and all but on the way home I became more and more pissed. Pissed at nobody but myself. I do not handle failure well and this is an area that will be addressed. If I had spent as much time on my tuning that I did on the install I think I would have done better, score wise.
> 
> The next show I will be going to will be Steve's show in Florence in a couple weeks. I am going to take all of next week off from work to focus on nothing but tuning, and fixing the door speaker slapping against the door panel. Hopefully I will get a most improved award if anything.



Hang in the Bubba, we've all been there man and it was only your first show! Car audio is a long hard road, it's only those that PERSIST that rise to the top.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

Hell I got 52 at my first show. Fast forward 3 shows and a new HU and I'm up to mid 70's. Hang in there!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm good. I know I'm not gonna get highest score at every show but I don't like to fail and I use that to push me to do better.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

strakele said:


> Messing with a different amp. Some wire touched the wrong spot. Poof


What I saw looked like a warranty issue to me. Send that 'ish back!


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> What I saw looked like a warranty issue to me. Send that 'ish back!


Even if it were under warranty, I believe it is invalidated once you remove the back cover and expose the circuit board at all.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

millerlyte said:


> Even if it were under warranty, I believe it is invalidated once you remove the back cover and expose the circuit board at all.


I didn't see any exposed circuit boards...I have no idea what you're talking about


----------

